# Datum in Timestamp umwandeln



## Kussilein (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab es nicht so nicht datumsfunktionen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein beliebiges Datum (FORMAT: TT.MM.JJJJ)
in einen Timestamp umwandeln kann.
Ich habe in meiner Datenbank einen Timestamp stehen. 
Anzeigeauswahlformural beinhaltet Felder: Gültig von und gültig bis.
ich möchte in meiner sql eine abfrage  datum > $anfang AND datum< $ende machen.


Kussilein


----------



## mAu (13. Dezember 2004)

Probiers mal mit mktime()!

Beispiel:

```
$timestamp = mktime(0,0,0,11,22,2004);
// $timestamp für den 22.11.2004 um 00:00:00 Uhr
```


----------



## Kussilein (13. Dezember 2004)

gute idee,

DANKE


----------



## loucipherDO (24. Januar 2005)

wie kann ich das dann wieder rückgängig machen ?


----------



## x0x (24. Januar 2005)

Nimm 2 Variblen, in der einen behältst du den timestamp. Oder bearbeite den Inhalt nur bei der Ausgabe. Das ist das einfachste...


----------



## DeluXe (25. Januar 2005)

Also unter rückgängig verstehe ich aus einem Timestamp wieder das Datum/Uhrzeit machen.

Das geht mit

```
date('d-m-Y H:i:s', $timestamp)
```

Die genauen Erläuterungen zu 'd', 'm' und so weiter findest du auf php.net.


----------



## n00ne (25. Januar 2005)

strtotime()  könnte u.U. auch interessant sein.


----------



## IQ100_away (4. September 2009)

Genau das habe ich gesucht (mktime) 


DANKE ... könnte dich umarmen *g*


----------

